
Pets 'go hungry' after smart feeder goes offline - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-51628795
======
sarcasmatwork
>One pet owner tweeted: "My cat starved for over a week", while others
complained about other hardware issues.

You dont have the common sense to feed your cat without this silly device? You
should not be a pet owner in this case.

~~~
paulrpotts
"It's not the fault of this horrible product, it's simply that no one should
have been stupid enough to trust it and go on vacation!"

